# Tail too heavy for Ghengis?



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know if it's just because he is used to swimming in a cup or jar, or what. He finds it hard to swim too much (tiring?) and rests on the bottom quite a bit. I mean he's eaten already, we got through his stress/panic attack of moving to his new environment, he's exploring and all. Just his tail seems to tip him back ahaha :lol: is that always going to wear him out or will he get better over time? I'll give him stuff to rest on


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

My betta Fernando has huge fins that weigh him down. He would get tired and rest a bit if he swam a lot. He has built enough muscle to accommodate all that swimming. He's huge for a CT. Could be why he is bigger. He's buff XD But he loves his floating plants to lounge in. He's kinda lazy, but he has energy in bursts. I think he may like his 5 gallon better then the ten gallon. I'd say long finned bettas like smaller spaces better. But so long as they are spunky, they will become strong enough over time as they take laps around their tanks. Do you have a betta log? Your guy may love one if you don't have one.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

His tail is actually average though lol. Crayola has a huge tail (and energy plus personality to match) his is just a decent size. Which is why it was odd xD unless it's more thick? 

I don't have a log, but I may get one I saw one in someone's photo and I loved the idea of it!


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

It may be thick.. or just so billowy kind of like a sail resisting against the water. What tail type is he? Yeah it's a great thing. Fernando loves his log. I gotta get my two other boys a log too.. Kinda pricey though :/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

He is a VT  I have a picture on the thread "Ghengis Khan! butterfly betta?"  I think for him I won't make him be too close to any filter if he is in a tank that has one just so he doesn't have to fight.


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, that's a good idea. Speaking of fins, I hear that when the caudal fin and the anal fin fuse close together into a singular fin, that the betta is middle to old age. Fernado's is fusing.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmm interesting! I actually never knew that... -checks my Spartan- he is 3 in February.... Hm his haven't yet


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh, I guess it's just a genetic trait  3 years is because he must have such good care! Lucky guy :3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hehe well he is one of very few I notice that have the long life genetic... I've had a betta last 7 years, another 4... Recently a healthy looking betta with terrible immune was less than a year old -.- so I took my other long life hearty betta Madame and bred her, hopefully that passes on lol.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Aww poor guy lol
He should become stronger in time to where it doesn't weigh him down as much. Usually male bettas you purchase at stores would have lived in breeder jars prior to being shipped in the little cups. So sometimes you gets one that just need time to build up strength and muscle. 
One of mine wiggles when he swims and sometimes when he stops his back end drops a tad bit. If it's only a little bit, then it's natural.


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

floating logs are always fun for them, my baby likes to nap in there with my shrimp o.o"


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

i think he just needs to build up his muscles a little more and get use to swimming in a large space. my boy has a long tail as well i can tell when hes tired cuz that when he tips back little bit ;-)...
good luck! ..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ok good  he's seems to be getting better!!! Flares at his food....


----------

